# 1975 Johnson missing



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Fouled plugs will make you have a miss.
Crud shorts out the spark.
Running with too small a gap will allow crud to short you out faster.
I ran gapless plugs on my old 2 smokes, allowed me to pull and clean on the water.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

any trouble starting??,ran great at first -then trouble did you change oil-ratio??diff' fuel??,check wiring under flywheel make sure nothings rubbing/shorting-out,, i had my 25 hp '98 completly rewired-they left some wires loose and the f'wheel burned through them @ first trip 
hope this helps...
-anytide


----------

